# [SOLVED] oldest kernel compatible with udev-204

## dmpogo

I 'accidently'  did a udev upgrade on my old venerable server that runs 2.6.32 kernel,   and now in doubt whether I can stay with this kernel,

or have to upgrade.  I somehow like 2.6.32, it served me well for years, and I enjoy seeing < 100000 timer interrupts accumulated over a year in comparison with

millions per day on modern kernels (tickless system in both cases).

As and alternative, I consider swithing to static /dev ,  but not sure how to proceed without errors (server is remote and I have one reboot chance without

having to drive to see it in person).  Is there any guide ?Last edited by dmpogo on Thu Aug 01, 2013 3:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rh1

According to the udev-204 ebuild, the lowest compatible kernel version is 2.6.32 so you should be fine.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

rh1 is correct, we patch support for 2.6.32 back to sys-fs/udev and both 204 and 206 should be good to go

----------

## dmpogo

Thanks !

----------

